# Tesla slacker account not working in 2018.48.12



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

With the latest update our slacker has stopped working. Anybody have this issue?

It simply says "unable to login, use another account" or something like that when we select "use Tesla account". Even after rebooting, same result.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

@fritter63 It's not related to the release.

I've seen this off and on during my nearly 7 months of ownership, #BlameATT.

I would actually pay to connect my Model 3 to Verizon.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

littlD said:


> @fritter63 It's not related to the release.
> 
> I've seen this off and on during my nearly 7 months of ownership, #BlameATT.
> 
> I would actually pay to connect my Model 3 to Verizon.


Yes, I've seen connectivity issues too, but this seems different. This is a "can't log in" vs "can't connect" thing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

garsh said:


>


LOL.... YES, first thing I did was to reboot the car... ( I am a software engineer, after all!)


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

No problem with Slacker Tesla login. I don't have a separate (non Tesla) account. I have had issues where when I get in the car I have a blank screen. Putting my foot on the brake causes the car to boot but it can be 10 minutes before the LTE connects back up. Till then I have no Slacker and no voice based routing.


----------



## Raunchypiehole (Nov 15, 2018)

My M3 is slow to “wake up” as I approach using the phone app. The screen lights up and says use key card. After 10-15 seconds of standing there, it unlocks. This AFTER the update. Before this was never experienced...


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm also having this issue and I have the premium slacker account. I also get can't search messages.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

Had this issue and but cleared. I did a reboot and for some reason had no LTE for 5 minutes, but my slacker allowed login after LTE came up.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

I've tried rebooting multiple times, doesn't help. Slacker only works infrequently.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> I've tried rebooting multiple times, doesn't help. Slacker only works infrequently.


...hmmm, haven't been driving much over the holiday weekend. I hope this isn't a recurring problem. I'm trying to sign on with my own Slacker account. Any chance you are doing the same, or are you using the default Tesla account?


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Signing in with my own


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

It started working again for me today.... didn't really do anything, other than to switch to tunein for awhile... maybe it got jealous....


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

So mine is working, but have had two instances of the interface locking up for a minute or so before working. …in a poor Wi-Fi location, but not sure if that is related.


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Issue seems to have cleared up in the last day or so, not sure what changed.


----------

